# Sighting in my Rifle



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Where is the best place to get my rifle sighted in at 200 yards? I am in the Pleasant Grove area, so ideally somewhere in Utah County. If there isn't someone you know of that can do it in Utah county, I am open to other suggestions. Thanks in advance!

I forgot to mention, this is a 30-06 that I am shooting.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

You could take it to a shorter range and compensate for distance. I.E. shoot .5" low at 25 yards puts you dead on at 200 yards. Get Some Guns and Ammo has a 25 yard range that can take rifle calibers.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Check your ammo specs and as was mentioned, sight it in at a shorter distance and compensate accordingly. I've always been real happy with 1.5-2" high at 100yds. That puts me dead on at 250 out of my .270.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Parallax, varying lines of sight vs lines of bore and the fact that 1/2" of error at 25 yards equals 4" at 200 yards all cause me to advise against doing more than an initial alignment at 25 yards.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the information. Is there someone around here that sights in rifles?


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Run up to the Lee Kay Center. They will sight it in for you for $15 at 200 yards and use 3-5 shells unless there is a problem with your scope. Make sure you call ahead because their hours change during the fall and get there as early as you can, this week there will be lines of guys trying to get their rifles sighted in at the last minute.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

trclements said:


> Run up to the Lee Kay Center. They will sight it in for you for $15 at 200 yards and use 3-5 shells unless there is a problem with your scope. Make sure you call ahead because their hours change during the fall and get there as early as you can, this week there will be lines of guys trying to get their rifles sighted in at the last minute.


I was able to go at lunch and get it sighted in. Thanks for the info!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Actually most rifles will be about 3/8" low at 25 and 1.25" high at 100 to be real close at 200 yds.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

nateysmith said:


> Thanks for the information. Is there someone around here that sights in rifles?


Yep, I sight mine in right before every hunt, and several more times a year just to feel the bang and smell the powder!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

There is the Provo Gun club in Provo canyon. I could be wrong, but I think they have a 100 yard range.


----------

